# Endless Breeze 12v fan



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

With summer here and the thorny issue of cooling motorhome interiors having taken over from winter's warming up concerns, the myriad of air-con and fan options have been discussed here on MHF of late. 

Endless Breeze 12v fans are manufactured by Fan-tastic Vent, an American company, who are well known for various cooling and extraction products. Anyway, the Breezy ones are imported into the UK and sold through various outlets at a bit over £80. This seemed steep to some of us and I am not alone in having just imported a couple of these fans, directly from the US. I thought I'd give some first impressions, in case anyone is either also thinking of importing, or simply coughing up the UK retail price.

Out of the box, they're very plasticky. This obviously helps keep the weight down to the advertised 'under 5 pounds.' However, I think if you trod on one, sat on one or threw an orange at it, to shut it up, it would break. I say shut it up, because as I write, I'm being asked by my wife and son to turn it off, because it's so noisy. This is odd as it's quietness is one of its supposed key advantages. I agree with wife and son; it's noisy. We're in the living room as I'm testing the fan with a portable 12v supply - one of those you use to jump start a vehicle. 

It's also noisy in the confines of our van ('cos I tried it), so I would dare venture that the breezy special one, may well disappoint those who are looking to reduce the decibel count of mains fans or aircon. It's a shame; I was hoping to say this unit is powerful but quiet, but I can't.

Now, any of you who read Jeremy Clarkson's way of reporting on a particular motor, will have seen that he tends to start by slagging it off for all manner of reasons, then just when you've concluded that the car in question is a joke, he then goes on to say that none of his aforementioned fault list matters one jot, because the car in question is the hottest, coolest, horniest, fastest thing, ever.

OK, in true JC style, I can report that for the few hours I've had this fan, I find it plasticky, probably rather fragile, as noisy as a noisy thing and if you do buy one within these shores, it's a right royal rip-off at over £80.....

.... but none of this matters one jot because it's bliddy awesome. The power for what is after all a 12v unit, is unreal. It's obvious why the Americans use their never-ending breezy wonders in RVs, trailers and boats (but, I'll quickly gloss over the fact that our friends over the pond, however, only pay around thirty quid compared to our eighty odd.)

So, there you have it - the noisy wind machine which does 0-60 in three seconds and has the power to lift ladies' skirts. 

Shaun


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Seems the week for noise problems.

I fitted a fiamma P3 rooflight fan which is claimed to be silent - it isn't.

Without sleeping next to it I can't tell if I can but silent it isn't.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Yep I'd agree! I have had one for about 10 years now and it gets used every summer. It is an awful lot stronger than it looks and yes to be fair it is made of plastic, the same stuff they make roof vents out of, so it is not an item of beauty.

However, the number of times that we have slept through the night when camping with no hook up in mid forties temperature with the Endless Breeze on the lowest of the three settings, which again to be fair makes it still worth having on but reduces the noise to an aceptable "Hum" is no bodies business.

I would give it 10 out of 10 for a plasticky, cheap looking, potentially noisy 12 volt jet engine!

Just for the record, no I do not stock them, I have in the past ordered them and charged the stupid UK price as I buy it from the Rip off merchants that supply me (just in case you think that it is the retailer that gets all the profit) You can buy them from www.outdoorbits.com and get a motorhomefacts discount or you can be sensible and order it from an American internet site and save some money if you dont mind the wait, the additional carriage, the VAT being levied at the dock by the carrier on behalf of HM Customs and Inland Revenue.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've just fired mine up for the first time (though using a cheap clearance Maplin 5A 12V mains PSU, which is going back tomorrow as it has a fan noise which dominates the Endless Breeze fan noise!).

I have to say it is no better or worse than my expectations. I have a Fan-Tastic Vent fan in the van loo, with which I would compare it (it is probably the same innards). It is flat, easy to shove and forget at the back of the narrow wardrobe in my van and with the air movement, air noise and fan noise you get for the trivial 1.2A low setting, I envisage it will get a lot of use keeping our sanity in hot, still weather when I haven't the power for aircon or aircon's noise is too obtrusive on site.

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As per other post on same subject I went into West Marine here in Houston and picked up a cheaper one than the $70 endless breeze on offer. It was £30, operates on mains, batteries, built in rechargeables or 12volt. You can hang it on a hook or place it on it's legs. All packs flat to 3" and is about half the weight of the endless breeze. Price? $29.95 plus sales tax. Made by o2 cool. See the hot french link for further info (that made you look)

I was really p'd off to see it in walmart this evening at $22.......

Will road test it this weekend when back from USA and going down to kent in the van.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Eddie, that's precisely what Dave and I did. The fans were easy to order from eBay.com, then there was a total of 10 days from hitting the 'Buy it now' button to them getting to my door. So, it's worth doing if you're not in any great hurry.

Isn't it possible for some of you retailers to bypass the official importer and get these fans yourselves to sell on at a more reasonable price than the current UK retail?

Also, looking at the design of these fans, how come no-one in Britain has been able to come up with something similar? It does seem odd that we have to rely on a US import and pay an extortionate amount for a piece of kit which I would imagine we already have the parts and expertise to make?

Shaun


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shaun

Yes like most things it is possible but there are associated problems. Time being one. Quite sensibly you have bought one from eBay. and you didn't mind spending time to sort it out and arrange the purchase. Also if it goes wrong you will be able to contact the company and arrange a replacement or repair. These things cost you nothing but everything commercial we do time wise has a cost.

We also have the situation where the official importer supplies us with loads of additional products and if we p155 them off this can cause us additional problems in the future with, what is at the moment a very good trading relationship. Lets face it with a low mark up on some goods, if we are going to immediately replace/refund a product to a customer, we in turn need to be able to return the product to the manufacturer or the supplier, this is easy with a good working relationship. An example of this is the Fantastic Fan, The Fantastic Vent Corp make a unit that will fit in the standard RV roof vent hole and still fit the 40cm x 40cm European. This is only available through the UK importers.

So all in all, for the odd ones we sell, I am happy to say up front, buy one from the internet, if you can't be arse'd then pay the UK retail price  To be fair this is a similar situation to anything else American that is imported to the UK

That's what I think anyway :wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Shaun said:

"Also, looking at the design of these fans, how come no-one in Britain has been able to come up with something similar? It does seem odd that we have to rely on a US import and pay an extortionate amount for a piece of kit which I would imagine we already have the parts and expertise to make? "

I found a portable 10" O2 Cool fan in ASDA a couple of weeks ago for £7  . (Shown here http://www.preparedness.com/batopfanspra.html priced at $47.90).

It either runs on D cell batteries or 12v at 800mA on full power. I couldn't find or make up a suitable lead for the 12v socket from the leisure battery, so I got a bargain AC to DC 1.4A adaptor from Maplin. The fan is a bit noisy even on low power, so I wouldn't leave it on at night.

SD


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It seems from comments made that the noise from this fan is enough to keep people awake . . I think I'll pass 
- which begs the question, if the Americans can build a helecopter with almost silent rotor noise for clandestine use [and those rotors are damn big] - how come no one can produce a silent fan with piddly 6" fins :?


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

By way of update, I ran the Endless Breeze today, er, endlessly... almost. I had it connected to my portable battery booster and ran it for 9 hours on the second setting (ie, the middle one of three). Even then the portable supply wasn't depleted. So, I'm beginning to see the real advantage of these things. Their power consumption is so modest and they are so light that their uses are...well, almost endless.

So, noise apart, I'm giving a big thumbs up to this baby.

Shaun


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> It seems from comments made that the noise from this fan is enough to keep people awake . . I think I'll pass
> - which begs the question, if the Americans can build a helecopter with almost silent rotor noise for clandestine use [and those rotors are damn big] - how come no one can produce a silent fan with piddly 6" fins :?


 8O 8O 8O What helicopter is that then???


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > It seems from comments made that the noise from this fan is enough to keep people awake . . I think I'll pass
> ...


Didn't you watch Airwolf ? 

Andrew


----------

